# Euro Hanger 2013



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone heading up to Holland, MI? Ill be there.


----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)

lucpost said:


> Anyone heading up to Holland, MI? Ill be there.


Yep I will be there as well.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm hoping to be there this year with this! I know needs more low (especially in the front) :banghead:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

This is me


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

i was there last year in my TT. there were only 3 of us lol


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

das GLI said:


> i was there last year in my TT. there were only 3 of us lol


I counted 6, lol.

Regardless I live in Holland and know the guys who put on the show. It's a good time for sure. Come on down. The more the merrier!

Steve


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

did that include the parking lot?


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

das GLI said:


> did that include the parking lot?


Nope. 1 aviator, 1 plastidipped, 1 red, 2 silver and a green one that broke down. Go figure.

Steve


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

i had the dipped one lol


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

This is my first time going at all. Hope it's a good turn out.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

das GLI said:


> i had the dipped one lol


 Yep you were parked behind me. I had the aviator one.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

das GLI said:


> i had the dipped one lol


Will you be there this year? I wana check out that dip


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

It'll be dipped a different color this year. Not sure what color yet.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

only 4 of us??? i seen on the fb page that there is going to be a bagged silver one shown in the hangar. 

my car might be a different color by then.


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

lucpost said:


> only 4 of us??? i seen on the fb page that there is going to be a bagged silver one shown in the hangar.
> 
> my car might be a different color by then.


i might be down, i have to check the work schedule


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm trying to stay the whole weekend.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm staying Friday night with my girl at the Holland Inn.


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

lucpost said:


> This is me


dude, someone at SoWo stole your car :laugh:

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=...=24;img=southern-worthersee-2013-audi-025.jpg


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

luchos said:


> dude, someone at SoWo stole your car :laugh:


haha the rims are coming so popular now


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

Ill be there. Just got my TT about a week ago and making the trip up there. First time going to this show and it will be the first show with this car. Hope the show is good.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hibiscus_girl said:


> Ill be there. Just got my TT about a week ago and making the trip up there. First time going to this show and it will be the first show with this car. Hope the show is good.


 Oooohhhhhh... A lady.. :what:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

hibiscus_girl said:


> Ill be there. Just got my TT about a week ago and making the trip up there. First time going to this show and it will be the first show with this car. Hope the show is good.


 Awesome! :thumbup: if I still have the alphards ill bring them up


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey fellow TT owners! I'm new to the site and I was so happy to see that you guys will be attending the euro-hangar! It will be my first time at the show and I was hoping there would be a few of us. Does anyone know how parking works? Is it designated by car type or park at will? It sounds like you guys have been near each other and that's what I was hoping for.









This is charloTTe, hope to see what you have done to yours, mine is still a constant work in progress.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Jencrazii said:


> It will be my first time at the show and I was hoping there would be a few of us. Does anyone know how parking works? Is it designated by car type or park at will? It sounds like you guys have been near each other and that's what I was hoping for.


 We have about 6 or 7 Mk1s (on here atleast) now attending ! 

As for parking I'm not sure. I didn't go last year.


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I'm excited to meet all you guys! I have only met one other guy so far and all the local groups seem to have floundered. I hope that we all get good ideas from one another. Anybody making it to the pre show G2G?


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Last year parking was allover the place so we probably won't be able to park together. Maybe this year they have changed things I don't know. 

You definitely want to come down the night before to get together at the parking garage downtown. 

It's a pretty low-key show but its getting bigger. 

How come you guys missed the Motorstat show last week?


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

I will definitely be at the preshow then. As for the show last week, was that the one in Ann Arbor? My car was down b/c I'm working on a new front end and was busy plumbing a new innercooler.... All kind of last minute stuff b4 eurohangar 


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

SteveAngry said:


> Last year parking was allover the place so we probably won't be able to park together. Maybe this year they have changed things I don't know.
> 
> You definitely want to come down the night before to get together at the parking garage downtown.
> 
> ...


 Ill be at the gtg. Coming up Friday morning, beach and gtg then Saturday the show. :thumbup: 

I totally forgot about motorstat. Plus it's hard for me to take off work 2 weekends closely together.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

What if we all met up somewhere before the Hangar and then came in together ?


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

I think that would work... Anybody else want to plan on driving in all together to secure better parking? 

I'm in. 


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

If my TT wasn't completely stock I wouldn't definitely cruise in with yall. If you guys end up parking with each other I'll stop by and say hey. I'll be up there Friday night too so if you end up doing something then lmk


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

hibiscus_girl said:


> If my TT wasn't completely stock I wouldn't definitely cruise in with yall. If you guys end up parking with each other I'll stop by and say hey. I'll be up there Friday night too so if you end up doing something then lmk


 It's ok if your stock! You gota start out somewhere. 

Friday night we will all be at the gtg hopefully


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

@hibiscus girl... Don't be silly girl! You have an Audi TT and that's all that matters. Plus your turbo is bigger than mine and you probably make more HP than mine as it sits. Always a work in progress. My car was wrecked when I got it so the 12K I have into it is still basically a stock vehicle. The engine compartment still looks like hell to me... Anyway don't you dare be ashamed of your car... Hope to meet you Friday and have you roll in with us Saturday. 


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

What is gtg?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Wait a sec!! Is there two ladies talking in here right now ??:wave: 

The Gtg is like a pre show thing. It's at a parking garage. If you look on their Facebook page you will see the event.


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

Idk who the second is but it's not me bro. It is awesome to see girls into fast cars tho!

And G2G stands for get together. 

Like lucpost said, check the site to see the details. www.eurohangar.net


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Jencrazii said:


> Idk who the second is but it's not me bro. It is awesome to see girls into fast cars tho!
> 
> And G2G stands for get together.
> 
> ...


 Mai bad lol, I thought your name was Jen from "Jen"crazii


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

That's my wife... And either I'm crazy about her or maybe it's that she drives me crazy.... I haven't figured that part out yet lol...

So haven't seen any other posts on driving in together other than you and hibiscus girl if we can convince her.... Do you know the area at all to have a place in mind or no?

I'm about 40 mins away and used to live there so if nobody else does I can come up with a spot that is near where you guys (and lady) are staying. 

Let me kno. 


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

I live in Holland and don't mind meeting up before the show. I just don't want to show up hella early 

Let's plan on discussing where to meet up at the Friday night GTG?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

SteveAngry said:


> I live in Holland and don't mind meeting up before the show. I just don't want to show up hella early
> 
> Let's plan on discussing where to meet up at the Friday night GTG?


the locals can decide and shoot me an address or spot or something. Ill be coming in the am. any beaches you guys recommend lol


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Jencrazii said:


> That's my wife... And either I'm crazy about her or maybe it's that she drives me crazy.... I haven't figured that part out yet lol...
> 
> So haven't seen any other posts on driving in together other than you and hibiscus girl if we can convince her.... Do you know the area at all to have a place in mind or no?
> 
> ...


LOL I feel you though on the woman situation. 

but yeah whatever you guys want since you and steveangry know the area better than me


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

ya the get together sounds fun. Not sure what time ill be getting there Friday yet though. Hopefully not super late. And the show doesn't start till 11 the next morning so plenty of time to get up wash the cars and meet or something.


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

I won't get out to the presho till about 7 at night so I hope it will go a bit longer than that 

I am too afraid to take my car through a car wash now... Have to quick wash her at home and pray the bugs stay out of my way lol

Honestly I just hope I can get my front end done in time! Don't wanna show up looking naked!


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

Jencrazii said:


> I won't get out to the presho till about 7 at night so I hope it will go a bit longer than that
> 
> I am too afraid to take my car through a car wash now... Have to quick wash her at home and pray the bugs stay out of my way lol
> 
> ...


Oh there's no way I'm going threw a car wash either. Hand wash is the only way my car gets clean lol

And I would hope the preshow goes later than 7 haha


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

hibiscus_girl said:


> Oh there's no way I'm going threw a car wash either. Hand wash is the only way my car gets clean lol
> 
> And I would hope the preshow goes later than 7 haha


If its like last year the pre show won't even hit its stride until after 9...:thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

lucpost said:


> the locals can decide and shoot me an address or spot or something. Ill be coming in the am. any beaches you guys recommend lol


You coming Friday or Saturday AM?

As for beaches there are a couple but I would stick to Holland State park or Tunnel park. Both on the north side about 2 miles from each other.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

SteveAngry said:


> You coming Friday or Saturday AM?
> 
> As for beaches there are a couple but I would stick to Holland State park or Tunnel park. Both on the north side about 2 miles from each other.


friday AM


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

Well gents (and lady) it looks promising that charloTTe will be put together JUST in time to make the Friday night bash! Saturday put on 3 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint. Sunday she got 2 more coats of paint and 3 coats of clear! Should be fitted and have bugs on her by the weekend. Not gunna lie, I thought I might have to show up with no bumper cover. Still could happen but let's hope now. 


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Jencrazii said:


> Well gents (and lady) it looks promising that charloTTe will be put together JUST in time to make the Friday night bash! Saturday put on 3 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint. Sunday she got 2 more coats of paint and 3 coats of clear! Should be fitted and have bugs on her by the weekend. Not gunna lie, I thought I might have to show up with no bumper cover. Still could happen but let's hope now.
> 
> 
> mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


Just sprayed my front and back bumpers today.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Jencrazii said:


> Well gents (and lady) it looks promising that charloTTe will be put together JUST in time to make the Friday night bash! Saturday put on 3 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint. Sunday she got 2 more coats of paint and 3 coats of clear! Should be fitted and have bugs on her by the weekend. Not gunna lie, I thought I might have to show up with no bumper cover. Still could happen but let's hope now.
> 
> 
> mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


Stock bumper or aftermarket?

Need any side skirts? I got some votex ones I'm thinking of selling.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

SteveAngry said:


> Stock bumper or aftermarket?
> 
> Need any side skirts? I got some votex ones I'm thinking of selling.


:wave: where the hell were you the past 8 months when i wanted just the side skirts? i ended up with the whole kit new and only kept the skirts. (had the front previously) Votex for mk1 TT are becoming so hard to come by now a days. 

meeting place friday and time? i'll be at the holland inn before heading to the gtg.


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

Aftermarket bumper, and I am in the market for some new side skirts. Maybe I could check them out Friday/Saturday. I don't live far from holland so that might work out great. Thanks Steve. 


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

lucpost said:


> :wave: where the hell were you the past 8 months when i wanted just the side skirts? i ended up with the whole kit new and only kept the skirts. (had the front previously) Votex for mk1 TT are becoming so hard to come by now a days.
> 
> meeting place friday and time? i'll be at the holland inn before heading to the gtg.



Up until about 2 weeks ago I was dead set on using them. Now I'm only interested in selling them if I can get the right price for them. Otherwise I'll put them on next year.


----------



## WrighTT (Aug 2, 2007)

I was the red one! 

Then:



Now:


Unfortunately i cant make it this year tho


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

WrighTT said:


> I was the red one!
> 
> Then:
> 
> ...




Glad you got that quarter panel fixed.

I was just in Green Bay 3 weeks ago. I'll probably be going to that show in Oshkosh in August.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

WrighTT said:


> I was the red one!
> 
> Then:
> 
> ...





Nice car, ALMS right? you should try to make it out!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Only a few days away !


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

lucpost said:


> Only a few days away !


IKR!!! I can't even sleep I'm so excited! Just put the new bumper cover on charloTTe so y'all can see her with her facelift. It needs tweaking and I will get it there so try not to be too critical but here is a preview for those of you I will see on Friday.










mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

Well change of plans for me. Not gonna be able to take the TT 
Still going though :thumbup: Taking the B6 Avant instead. Trying to get as much life out of my turbo I have now as I can and taking the TT will either blow the turbo or just stress me out the whole way up there.


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

hibiscus_girl said:


> Well change of plans for me. Not gonna be able to take the TT
> Still going though :thumbup: Taking the B6 Avant instead. Trying to get as much life out of my turbo I have now as I can and taking the TT will either blow the turbo or just stress me out the whole way up there.


Awww that blows! Wish we could see it but maybe next time. Your still hangin with the TT group I hope! Can't wait till tomorrow night. Rain rain stay away, do what ya want come Sunday!


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## spadine (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll be there tomorrow, Saturday. Just drove non stop from Reno to make back in time, still have 1k miles to go. Anyone have vag they can scan my car with while I'm there and see why I can't boost?


----------



## spadine (Mar 26, 2013)

Also to the guy in the red tt, I bought you're rs reps from you and you were supposed to send me the center caps and have been ignoring my calls and texts, thanks!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

spadine said:


> Also to the guy in the red tt, I bought you're rs reps from you and you were supposed to send me the center caps and have been ignoring my calls and texts, thanks!


Oh snap :what:


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

spadine said:


> Also to the guy in the red tt, I bought you're rs reps from you and you were supposed to send me the center caps and have been ignoring my calls and texts, thanks!


Maybe that's what you get for buying reps?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hibiscus_girl said:


> Maybe that's what you get for buying reps?


Ive got reps.. Whatcha tryin to say?


----------



## spadine (Mar 26, 2013)

No that's what I get for trusting people, there's no hope for humanity.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Lots of interesting cars in town...tonight should be fun.:thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

spadine said:


> I'll be there tomorrow, Saturday. Just drove non stop from Reno to make back in time, still have 1k miles to go. Anyone have vag they can scan my car with while I'm there and see why I can't boost?


All the way from Reno? Damn!

I don't have vagcom on me at the moment.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

SteveAngry said:


> Lots of interesting cars in town...tonight should be fun.:thumbup:


2 TTs at the holland inn.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

lucpost said:


> 2 TTs at the holland inn.


Nice.

Washing my car now. Heading downtown to the GTG at 9.

What time are you guys heading down?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

SteveAngry said:


> Nice.
> 
> Washing my car now. Heading downtown to the GTG at 9.
> 
> What time are you guys heading down?


Around there. If anyone wants to meet up just shoot me a text 815-405-0716


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

Just got down there and I was the only TT so I bounced. Grabbing dinner and walking back. See you guys in an hour. 


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Eurohangar 2013 is now in the books.

Pretty good TT turnout this year IMHO. 

It was nice meeting a couple of you guys off here!:thumbup:

Anyways here's some pics of TT's from the show...






















Some TT's hanging out downtown before the show...








If you're in the upper Midwest, come out next year!

Steve


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice meeting you, Steve


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

lucpost said:


> Nice meeting you, Steve


Nice to meet you too!


----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)

didn't really get a chance to talk to any of you guys but enjoyed seeing all the nice TT's at the show. I have a lot of work to do on mine after seeing all your cars. but that's hard to do when you have so many other projects and trying to keep my customers happy at Volkshole.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

truman77 said:


> didn't really get a chance to talk to any of you guys but enjoyed seeing all the nice TT's at the show. I have a lot of work to do on mine after seeing all your cars. but that's hard to do when you have so many other projects and trying to keep my customers happy at Volkshole.


I know how you feel. I'm at Mini though.


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

truman77 said:


> didn't really get a chance to talk to any of you guys but enjoyed seeing all the nice TT's at the show. I have a lot of work to do on mine after seeing all your cars. but that's hard to do when you have so many other projects and trying to keep my customers happy at Volkshole.


Which one was yours? 4 of us parked down at the end by e/o but we saw some spread out. I think I counted 10 total. 

Glad to have met you guys and hope to see you more at events like these. 


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Jencrazii said:


> Which one was yours? 4 of us parked down at the end by e/o but we saw some spread out. I think I counted 10 total.
> 
> Glad to have met you guys and hope to see you more at events like these.
> 
> ...


Black one on coils, fat fives, and roof rack I'm pretty sure.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

lucpost said:


> Black one on coils, fat fives, and roof rack I'm pretty sure.


I saw that car being driven by a girl in a sundress near the end of the show. It was parked across from us when the rain hit.


----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)

SteveAngry said:


> I saw that car being driven by a girl in a sundress near the end of the show. It was parked across from us when the rain hit.


yep that was mine. Heather moved my car closer to Loweredvalues tent so we could have easier access to the:beer:


----------

